# Has Anyone Installed A Shelf For A Dvd Player Below The Tv In The 250Rs Model?



## I love samores (Apr 1, 2012)

I would like to install brackets or a shelf to put a DVD player below the TV in my 250 RS model. I don't like all the wires hanging down the wall & the player is taking up valuable counter n space. Has anyone done this?? Any suggestions? I was going to mount 2 metal shelf brackets & then just lay the DVD player over those. Only need it for set-up not travel.
THanks


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought about it but I ended up putting my WDTV media player (connects like a DVD) on the top shelf of the kitchen cabinet instead. I put one hole in the top of the cabinet to route the wires into the area behind the TV where I plugged into the power and the TV. I was pleasantly surprised to find that the remote works from bed if I leave the left cabinet door open.


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

I was just asking my husband if he could build a shelve below the TV as well. I would like to leave it there for travel as well. I will update you when we figure out what we are doing


----------



## k5dla (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a 230 RS. I've removed the bunks in the garage and am going to have another closet, a fold down desktop, and some shelves installed by a professional cabinet maker. He's also going to install a shelf with a rail under the tv for my dvd and satellite receiver. Should be done by 6/1. I'll post a picture.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I made a shelve in for the remote and satellite receiver. I would suggest starting with a cardboard template to get the size right. Them a thin piece of luan from your home store of choice to fabricate a lightweight shelve. I use a portable DVD player to save weight, works great.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I added a DVD shelf under the TV. You can see a couple pictures of it in my profile.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Been wanting to try this to. I have a very small dvd player and just would prefer a permanent thing instead of always setting it up manually on the cupboard


----------

